# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ιγκουάνα 80 πόντους με 2 καναρινάκια!

## excess

ανταλασω Ιγκουανα 80 ποντους με την ουρα, με 2 καναρινακια ανεξαρτητου ηλικιας και χρωματος. μαζι δινεται και το χειροποιητο τερραριουμ χωρις τις λαμπες.
Καθε προταση συζητησιμη.  :Big Grin: 



Ειναι λιγο πιο μεγαλο τωρα και πιο ανοικτο πρασινο. η φωτο ειναι 1,5 μηνα πριν.Και το τερρατιουμ ειναι 80x60x40 ξυλο-γυαλι.

----------


## excess

Οταν λεω καθε προταση συζητησιμη ενοω και καποιο αλλο πουλακι οπως σπινοι/finches η παπαγαλακια μπατζι με ικανοποιει! οχι lovebirds παρακαλω γιατι απαιτουν τρομερο χρονο ενασχολησης και επειδη εχω αρκετα κατοικιδια δεν θα μπορω να τους τον αφιερωσω..

----------

